# Whirlpool Dishwasher TCO Blown - Regular Fuse?



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

TCO (thermal cut out) blows when temps exceed normal operating temps. Automotive fuse blows when amperage exceeds normal operating amperage. Putting an automotive fuse in your dishwasher will not protect it in anyway. Buy the kit as it also comes with new wires, I've never had a repeat call when doing it this way.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok....I could understand putting a TCO down in the washer tub....but up in the control head? 

How often do they blow? 

I went ahead and made up a pig tail and wired in an automotive fuse. Have ran several cycles without any issues...

At this point, I'm not so hesitant to replace it with the proper part seeing how the dishwasher 'appears' to be working correctly now. But I would still like to know why the TCO failed.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

It would open from excessive heat, not current. Heat rises so that would explain why it's mounted high up. Why it opened in the first place would be my main concern, are you sure the element is a direct replacement and working within specs?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

We matched it by model #. Looks the same.....and I don't feel the heat is any higher that before. We can put plastic items on the bottom rach and they are not melting......yet.


----------

